# Even more plant trimmings



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok, I just got a HUGE Madagascar lace from my neighbour. The thing (the plant, not the neighbour) is about 2 ft. tall and each leaf is about 5 inches wide. It has 2 blooms about 6 inches each. Insanely healthy.

I will be in Fort Worth at some point over the weekend if someone from there wants the plant. It seems to me that Jackson may have the best tank for it. But Mike and Shane should be able to accomodate it too. Anyone with a big tank and enough room must have this plant - it looks more like a coral than a freshwater plant.

Also for grabs:
1. Blyxa
2. Downoi
3. Lobelia

Everything is in crazy healthy shape - that's what AquaSoil + Giesemann bulbs do to plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Niko,

I'll take the Blyxa if you still have it!!! How much do you have?

Kim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jackson will be suprising us soon with a 150 gal. tank dominated by the biggest Madagascar Lace plant you have ever seen. Surrounded by Downoi.

Kim will soon be setting up her second tank only to fill it up with that Blyxa she so cheerfully aquired.

Plants left:

- Lobelia (normal big form, not some measly dwarf form, good for substituting lettuce in big hamburgers)

- Cardamine lyrata (but it could be the dwarf umbrella plant that Amano uses to shield himself from the hot Japanese sun).

- Some kind of needle leaf rotala (forgot the name, can't be bothered by some name, basically an ultra elegant fresh green stem plant with needle shaped leaves)

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Niko thanks again for the Lace plant that thing looks awesome and the downoi are HUGE. I had to put the amanos in the cherry tank to grow them a little bigger but they will be in their new home next weekend. I will post pics of the tanks soon.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Niko,

Thanks so much for the plants and the tour! We had a great time. I knew this new tank would be infectious having been away from the hobby for a while. I can't believe I have a fish room on the brain.

Got the plants in this morning and will post a pic soon.

Thanks for your time and help,

Kim


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Jackson, congrats on scoring the huge Madagascar Lace. Those are such beautiful plants.

Kim, Blyxa is a nice plant and should reward you with rapid growth. I'm still hoping Michael can figure out how to use it in a salad. If you are still in need of a few different types of plants, let me know. I can always spare a stem or two.

Niko, I may need a little Lobelia as I am fighting another staghorn algae infestation in my 40 gallon tank. If you have any left when we have our next meeting, I will gladly take some and also some Downii if you have any of that left. Also, I have setup up a new 20G cube tank for the Galaxy Rasboras when you have some to sell.

Thanks,


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

I will be in Fort Worth this weekend painting a room. I will bring the Lobelia. But I don't have Downoi. I thought you had more. It seems that now Kim maybe the source of it, hahah

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

What a minute! Though I could have I didn't run off with it! I was very vigilent in warding off collectoritis.

Kim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's right, Jackson got the Downoi.

I apologize - all you Americans look the same to me... VERY different from what I'm used to in the motherland...










--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Niko...you are one crazy dude!


----------

